# Humane methods to discourage pigeons



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I found a site about pigeons in general and they suggested hanging CD's from string on balconies or those tin plates with beans in them. I'd never heard of this before and it sounded like it might work well. Also, I was thinking that a big pair of yellow eyes painted on a board might work too.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

Interesting, thanks for posting the tip.


----------



## Motherlodelofts (Oct 9, 2004)

I think that they can pretty much get used to anything that you can do. It has to center around population control such as blocking nesting sites. The problem isn't pigeons for many of these people. It's too many pigeons.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I feel it's mostly peoples misconceptions on pigeons that drive them to chase them away. I feed 2 flocks of about 50+ birds daily at 2 seperate locations. One set of neighbors go on with thier lives and just ignore them while the others complain on how they have to wash thier cars more often and the diseased poop is on thier roofs. I told them that's why god created rain! it'll clean thier car and roof in one fell swoop! I'm constantly threatened with calls to the police for "illegaly" feeding them but none have done it yet. 
Here's a shot of everyone coming down to meet me for breakfast!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pete,

I think the main problem with people and pigeons is that the flocks grow so large. If a dozen or so showed up, I don't think people would mind so much....My flock started at about 10 and grew to 90 plus. You can't blame the birds...they are just hungry and trying to get by. In Secaucus, they actually have a law on the books against ground feeding. You are allowed one bird feeder per household, (there is also a limit on the size of the feeder). As you must well know with a flock of 50+, ground feeding is the way it's done. I try to feed as early as possible so they will eat and leave and not attract negative attention. I am basically breaking the law and live in fear of the neighbors complaining. I don't know what the laws are by you, but just watch your back. If you can feed them early (b/4 people are up and about) and get them to leave, that may be the best bet. That is what I have been trying to do.

Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Linda,
It's a darn shame you have to feed your flock covertly! I just tell the neighbors the food for the sparrows and the pigeons just don't know it's not for them! I don't think either of my areas have a law but who knows, just call me an outlaw. I won't stop feeding my pidgies until they pry the seed from my cold dead hands!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

"Pigeon Pete, Pigeon Pete,
He feed those pigeons right out in the street."
"Think you can stop him? Try if you can,
you won't win, 'cause he the "Pigeon Man."

I like your style...lol. I guess all we can do is keep on keeping on and hope for the best. I believe it is a $500.00 fine here if anyone goes to the trouble of pressing charges. I am hoping I will get off with a warning if anyone actually goes through with it. If that happens, then I will definitely find an alternative, but the sweet pidgies will get fed, one way or another.
Linda


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

LOLOLOL! 
My family thinks I'm crazy! I drive around with a large bin of 100lbs of seed in the back of my suv and feed whoever I come across. The other night I was at the Home Depot on Paterson Plank Rd and heard the sound of babies chirping only to look up and find nests complete with mom dad and babies up on the light fixtures in the parking garage! I was looked at pretty funny as I opened the back of my truck and began leaving tons of food for the lil ones. 
I am a sucker for our feathered friends, my gf almost killed me because I pulled over on the enterance ramp to the Pulaski Skyway to feed a flock of pidgies on the side! No good deed goes undone!


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Pete,

OMG, Home Depot! Yes! There are many nests there! I Christmased shopped there a couple of weeks ago and saw the nests! Some even hang out inside the store! Where do you get your seed? Frank's Nursery in Lyndhurst used to sell 3 twenty pound bags for $9.99, but I hear they are going out of business. The new Walmart in town sells seed too, not as cheap, but not too bad. 
I think Secaucus with its many parking garages are home to many a nest and home as a night roost to many a pigeon. You want to see major flocks of pigeons and seagulls (who I also like and feel sorry for) go visit the Mill Creek Mall parking lot.
I just can't get over this.
Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

I think it also depends as well where a person is living. Most home owners don't have to worry about pigeons nesting on their house but people who live in apartments are more likely to have pigeons nesting and messing up their balconies which gets them all in a tither. I have a friend who lives in a building and is having a problem with pigeons on his balcony. He is not the type to hurt them in any way but he's also not a bird lover. I think bird lovers are a little unique in some ways and more tolerant obviously towards the pigeons. He's only got one or two pairs on his balcony but the problem is, it's NON stop and one set after another, after another - practically all year round. I've been trying to inform him of some measures to take and suggestions to deter them and he's heading my advice. So you see, if it can bother someone like this who IS an animal lover and wouldn't hurt a living creature, imagine how it really bothers those that don't like animals or birds. So it's more about how close the problem is not so much numbers and whether you are bird friendly.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Cool links Arty, thanks for those. I like the daddy longlegs thing and the realistic owl ....I'm going to pass these ideas along to my friend in the apartment building .


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I haven't been to Mill Creek in quite a while but now have a reason to revisit! Geez, I'm only 2 mins away. I get my seed at Walmart, it's $8.95 for a 50lb bag. Next time I go to Walmart I'll stop by Mill Creek and spread the seed to those guys and gals  Who knows, we might have passed each other once and never knew it.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

It seems like everyone on this post who did post has a great heart to feed these pigeons.
I go down to the bridge every once and awile to take a look at all of the birds that come and go, but it seems they are not as happy and healthy as all the ones in NYC or the big cities because unlike Saskatoon, they feed, care, and enjoy the company of the birds on the streets. Thats why if you see a flock of pigeons on the street and walk up to them and all they do is run away a few feat they are like that because they are so tame, if you walked up to pigeons here they fly away.
I was thinking on taking up going down to the bridge with a few big mabe old about 30 pound bags of pigeon food but it costs so much down here. A 15 pund bag is what I get my birds because I only have 4 (right now) and that bag costs 15-$20.00!! 
I think down if there was more ppl like us, the world would be a better place. There would be more ppl with dogs, there would be more ppl who think pigeon poop isnt a big thing if you step in it, or ppl who will walk down to the bridge and offer a pigeon that is wounded a home. 
I thank God that im not the only one.


----------



## rosey_love (Mar 21, 2004)

*Please read this this whole post!*

It seems like everyone on this post who did post has a great heart to feed these pigeons.
I go down to the bridge every once and awile to take a look at all of the birds that come and go, but it seems they are not as happy and healthy as all the ones in NYC or the big cities because unlike Saskatoon, they feed, care, and enjoy the company of the birds on the streets. Thats why if you see a flock of pigeons on the street and walk up to them and all they do is run away a few feat they are like that because they are so tame, if you walked up to pigeons here they fly away.
I was thinking on taking up going down to the bridge with a few big mabe old about 30 pound bags of pigeon food but it costs so much down here. A 15 pund bag is what I get my birds because I only have 4 (right now) and that bag costs 15-$20.00!! 
I think down if there was more ppl like us, the world would be a better place. There would be more ppl with dogs, there would be more ppl who think pigeon poop isnt a big thing if you step in it, or ppl who will walk down to the bridge and offer a pigeon that is wounded a home. 
I thank God that im not the only one.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

The world would definately be much better place if there were more people like us! Most people today are in such a rush they fail to see what's around them. I hate to say i was one of them but luckely my eyes were opened. Now I go out of the way to help all I can. I hate to have such a bad outlook on humanity but the word is an ugly place and we made it that way!


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

*feed to much $$*

rosey my feed is exported out of canada the cheap stuff is 13.oo per 50lbs
i buy 16.50 for 50lbs this is a race mix. try to get in touch with baymor feed and find a supplier near you good luck


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW! If I could get seed that cheap I'd feed my whole town! Looks like I have to start shopping around.


----------

